# Stuffed nose? Whiny wimpering noise?



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, 

So Chloe gave me heart palpitations today. 

I was doing my morning check, disrupting the girls to see how they are feeling for the day and assessing their little pig stye rooms... and Chloe instead of her usual huff huff huff from under a pile of snuggle sacks... comes this AWFUL noise that sounds like almost a whimper/cry combined with a completely stuffed nose huff.... 

I dig through her pile of blankets to find her in her usual defensive ball position, I sit on the floor with her to figure out what is going on... is it a respiratory infection, has she hurt herself... after about a minute of huffing while making this awful noise, she peeks out at me with a shocked face, and the noises all stop. She does a quick normal huff huff... so I put her back in her pile of sacks... she just sits there and stares at me for the next 10 minutes like I'm a nutter and what is all the fuss about. No funny noises, no nothing out of the ordinary... then she climbs back in her pile and goes to sleep..


Could she have had something in her nose? Kibble in her mouth? Any others with experience of such a stuffy whiny noise?? 

(Of course all this happened a half hour before I had to take Ziggy are baby cat to the vet for his last round of shots. Which went well.  And the vet says he's going to be a big muscular kitty! EEEP! )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never heard of any sound like this, even when Kashi and Po' Boy had URIs. They just sneezed a lot and had snot bubbles.

I'd take her to the vet just in case though (maybe wait it out a couple of days before though).


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I was totally expecting to see a big snotty bubbly nose on Chloe when she unballed, but she was normal! 

Maybe I just disrupted her sleep and she was having some sort of nightmare? I don't know what on earth the sound was, but it made me want to cry, not anything like the hedgie scream of death I've heard on youtube videos.... 

I will totally be watching her even more over the next few days, and of course will spaz and take her to the vet if there is something else.... she is such a grump though.. I don't look forward to a vet visit... I wonder how they'll get a look at her at all?!?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

55seconds into the video, this hedgehog makes what I can recall as being almost the same squeeky noise, however Chloe kept it up for at least 30 seconds... so maybe she was just spooked?


----------

